# Tofino, Vancouver Island, BC August 2014



## Junglefisher (Jun 2, 2008)

Yep, another holiday.
We packed the camper and drove for 3 days (1250km) to get to the west coast of Vancouver island.
Nice sandy beaches and a saltwater infusion were just what the doctor ordered.
I asked at the local tackle shop for some salmon fishing advice and he told me right off the beach where we were staying. 
I tried it, but it was pretty lumpy out in the deeper water so I was thinking about giving up.
Then I met a bloke on the beach who had caught them most nights fly fishing out of the shallows. As it is a large bay, the near shore waters are very calm.
Missed out that night but went back last night for another go.
Got a good hit, but missed it.
Salmon were jumping everyhwere and I was casting like mad.
Hooked up and the hook held this time.

_Landed in a sea fog so thick, sometimes we could not see the shore 25m away_





Got 3 or 4 more hits plus another hook up where the hook did not hold. I remembered later that pacific salmon have very hard mouths and it is recommended to really set the hook hard.


----------



## Zed (Sep 18, 2006)

Awesome!
I've been there, basing out of Qualicum Beach. Vancouver Island is an amazing place to explore. Most people are super friendly, but word to the wise, don't park your vehicle on the shoulder of some seemingly remote log road. It may be stripped when you get back to it. True story.

That is a salmon, you Aussies.


----------



## clarkey (Jan 13, 2009)

Awesome going,good to see you hooked up.
Love Tofino,a mate off mine owns Gordo's Beach House there,maybe take my kids there someday.


----------



## clarkey (Jan 13, 2009)

Good to see the beard back.


----------



## Fishane (May 11, 2014)

Congratulations on a great Salmon. Makes all the miles seem worthwhile.




Zed said:


> That is a salmon, you Aussies.


We do have them here. Vic fisheries are actually stepping up the breeding and stocking program for Chinook. We're up to nine lakes where they're stocked and some are now starting to get to that size. 8)


----------



## Zed (Sep 18, 2006)

Yeah Ive seen the reports.  Just saying for emphasis.


----------



## anselmo (Aug 26, 2008)

If JF catches it, it's an Australians salmon


----------



## Zed (Sep 18, 2006)

anselmo said:


> If JF catches it, it's an Australian's salmon


FFY


----------



## Wrassemagnet (Oct 17, 2007)

That's a nice fish! You've been getting some super family time too, good on you.


----------



## barrajack (May 20, 2007)

Very nice jungle

BJ


----------

